# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  مشکل در خوندن ریاضی و فیزیک

## mahanmoonspell

من 12 ساله از درس دور بودم با درسای دیگه هیچ مشکلی ندارم مشکلم خوندن درس فیزیک و ریاضیه 
تو فیزیک اینجوریم که وقتی از گاج پایه میخونم مثلا از ساعت 8 صبح تا ساعت 11 میبینم کلا دو صفحه بیشتر نخوندم بعدش فکر میکنم بخاطر گاجه دفعه بعد میرم پایه خیلی سبز و میخونم باز همون دو صفحه تو 3 ساعت 
تو ریاضیم همینجوریم ولی خیلی حادتر یکماهه از خیلی سبز فقط ترکیبات و احتمال و خوندم استرس گرفتم با این وضع بخواد پیش بره تا 96 فیزیک و ریاضی ناقص میمونه این یعنی هیچ 
خواهشا از کسایی که میتونن کمک کنن یا مثل من هستن و نتیجه گرفتن روشاشون و بگن استفاده کنیم مرسی

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

----------


## last shot

شما یا طول میکشه که یاد بگیرید یا تمرکز ندارید .کدومش هستید؟

----------


## مسیح

> من 12 ساله از درس دور بودم با درسای دیگه هیچ مشکلی ندارم مشکلم خوندن درس فیزیک و ریاضیه 
> تو فیزیک اینجوریم که وقتی از گاج پایه میخونم مثلا از ساعت 8 صبح تا ساعت 11 میبینم کلا دو صفحه بیشتر نخوندم بعدش فکر میکنم بخاطر گاجه دفعه بعد میرم پایه خیلی سبز و میخونم باز همون دو صفحه تو 3 ساعت 
> تو ریاضیم همینجوریم ولی خیلی حادتر یکماهه از خیلی سبز فقط ترکیبات و احتمال و خوندم استرس گرفتم با این وضع بخواد پیش بره تا 96 فیزیک و ریاضی ناقص میمونه این یعنی هیچ 
> خواهشا از کسایی که میتونن کمک کنن یا مثل من هستن و نتیجه گرفتن روشاشون و بگن استفاده کنیم مرسی
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


شما واسه این دوتا درس باید یه کلاس برید چون فک نکنم با این مدل خوندن کیفیت خوندنتونم خوب باشه پس نیاز به کسی هست که بطور روشن درس رو واستون توضیح بده و شما فقط برید تمرین حل کنید و اشکالاتتون رو اونجا متوجه بشید.

----------


## mahanmoonspell

> شما یا طول میکشه که یاد بگیرید یا تمرکز ندارید .کدومش هستید؟


تو همه درسا تمرکز دارم این دوتا اینجوریه یادگیریش معمولا یه درسو یکی دوروزه بخاطر اینکه دور بودم میخونم برای مسئله حل کردن طول می کشه 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

----------


## sasanma

این متنو ببینی بدک نیست بنظرم:
چالش نمره ! چگونه در امتحانات نمره بالا کسب کنیم ؟ | تدریس خصوصی

----------


## re.za

من احتما میدم شما بدون تسلط به مبحث تست می زنید

----------


## Nikolas

شاید بچه بازی بنظر بیاد ولی یه سری بازی هایی هستن برای افزایش تمرکز و هوش ریاضی و ...
خیلی موثرن من خودم برا کنکور استفاده می کردم عالی بود الانم هنوز استفاده می کنم...
مثلا dr kawashima 1 و 2 خیلی عالیه
دوما باید به مبحثی ک می خونید کاملا مسلط بشین بعد برین سراغ تمرین و تست زنی 
سوما اگه تازه بعد یه مدت شروع کردین عادیه یه کم که کار کنین ذهنتون آماده تر میشه خیلی راحت تر می تونین تست بزنین
 :Yahoo (83):

----------


## mahanmoonspell

> این متنو ببینی بدک نیست بنظرم:
> چالش نمره ! چگونه در امتحانات نمره بالا کسب کنیم ؟ | تدریس خصوصی


مرسی عالی بود 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

----------


## mahanmoonspell

> من احتما میدم شما بدون تسلط به مبحث تست می زنید


من چون خیلی وقته دور بودم مثلا ریاضی خیلی سبز تنها منبع درسی منه تو آموزشش کلا سه تا مثال حل کرده برای تسلط مجبور میشم تست کار کنم 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

----------


## mahanmoonspell

> شاید بچه بازی بنظر بیاد ولی یه سری بازی هایی هستن برای افزایش تمرکز و هوش ریاضی و ...
> خیلی موثرن من خودم برا کنکور استفاده می کردم عالی بود الانم هنوز استفاده می کنم...
> مثلا dr kawashima 1 و 2 خیلی عالیه
> دوما باید به مبحثی ک می خونید کاملا مسلط بشین بعد برین سراغ تمرین و تست زنی 
> سوما اگه تازه بعد یه مدت شروع کردین عادیه یه کم که کار کنین ذهنتون آماده تر میشه خیلی راحت تر می تونین تست بزنین


بازی چقدر کمک دهنده بود؟ اندروید داره؟ 
من برای تسلط نميدونم چیکار کنم با چه منبعی یا ترکیب منابعی میشه با این وضعیت من که دور بودم به تسلط رسید بدون هیچ جزوه معلم 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

----------


## re.za

آموزش اینترنتی مثل آلا کانون گزینه دو آموزش های رایگان قرار دادن
بچه میتونن استفاده کنن
فقط دچار توهم کاذب نشید تست هم بزنید تا بفهمین چقدر بلدین
تشکر

----------


## مشاور 1

> من 12 ساله از درس دور بودم با درسای دیگه هیچ مشکلی ندارم مشکلم خوندن درس فیزیک و ریاضیه 
> تو فیزیک اینجوریم که وقتی از گاج پایه میخونم مثلا از ساعت 8 صبح تا ساعت 11 میبینم کلا دو صفحه بیشتر نخوندم بعدش فکر میکنم بخاطر گاجه دفعه بعد میرم پایه خیلی سبز و میخونم باز همون دو صفحه تو 3 ساعت 
> تو ریاضیم همینجوریم ولی خیلی حادتر یکماهه از خیلی سبز فقط ترکیبات و احتمال و خوندم استرس گرفتم با این وضع بخواد پیش بره تا 96 فیزیک و ریاضی ناقص میمونه این یعنی هیچ 
> خواهشا از کسایی که میتونن کمک کنن یا مثل من هستن و نتیجه گرفتن روشاشون و بگن استفاده کنیم مرسی
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



تو این چند سالی که مشاوره میدم دانش آموزهای زیادی داشتم که ریاضی و فیزیک براشون یه کابوس شده بود و اصلا نمی دونستند با این درس ها چه طور کنار بیاند و برای کنکور کلا گذاشته بودنش کنار اما خوشبختانه کم کم شروع کردم و ذهنیتشون از این دو درس تغییر دادم و تو کنکور سراسری حداقل 40-30 درصد زدند دانش آموز منطقه 3 هم داشتم با 24 درصد ریاضی پزشکی قپول شد
به هرحال شما باید چند کار انجام بدید
1-ذهنیتتونو نسبت به ریاضی و فیزیک تغییر بدید
2- یک منبع درست انتخاب کنید
3-از معلم یا دی وی دی کمک بگیرید
4-مهم تر از همه تمرین تمرین و باز هم تمرین

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*ریاضی رو از پایه باید کار کرد... سال اول دبیرستان... اگه لازم بود برگرد راهنمایی و حتی ابتدایی و هم بخون...


ولی منم هنوز خیلی ایراد دارم تو این دوتا درس!!

بهترین راه معلم گرفتنه! ولی هزینش خیلی زیاد میشه متاسفانه!!!*

----------


## mahanmoonspell

> تو این چند سالی که مشاوره میدم دانش آموزهای زیادی داشتم که ریاضی و فیزیک براشون یه کابوس شده بود و اصلا نمی دونستند با این درس ها چه طور کنار بیاند و برای کنکور کلا گذاشته بودنش کنار اما خوشبختانه کم کم شروع کردم و ذهنیتشون از این دو درس تغییر دادم و تو کنکور سراسری حداقل 40-30 درصد زدند دانش آموز منطقه 3 هم داشتم با 24 درصد ریاضی پزشکی قپول شد
> به هرحال شما باید چند کار انجام بدید
> 1-ذهنیتتونو نسبت به ریاضی و فیزیک تغییر بدید
> 2- یک منبع درست انتخاب کنید
> 3-از معلم یا دی وی دی کمک بگیرید
> 4-مهم تر از همه تمرین تمرین و باز هم تمرین


تصمیم گرفتم برم کلاس نميدونم کلاس چقدر میتونه تاثیر داشته باشه یا بعد کلاس میتونم با تمرین و تست زدن برسم یا از الان تا کنکور 96 میتونم به درصد قابل قبولی برسم در هر صورت از راهنماییتون ممنون 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

----------


## mahanmoonspell

> *ریاضی رو از پایه باید کار کرد... سال اول دبیرستان... اگه لازم بود برگرد راهنمایی و حتی ابتدایی و هم بخون...
> 
> 
> ولی منم هنوز خیلی ایراد دارم تو این دوتا درس!!
> 
> بهترین راه معلم گرفتنه! ولی هزینش خیلی زیاد میشه متاسفانه!!!*


از آموزشگاه ها هیچ اطلاعاتی ندارم تو اینترنت سرچ کردم آموزشگاه علوم پیدا کردم نميدونم کلاساش یا معلماش چجوریه 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

----------


## riaziman

سلام خدمت دوست گرامی
من خودم تو کنکور ریاضی رو درصد بالایی زدم و میخوام نحوه خوندنم رو بهت بگم اول اینکه باید از کتاب درسی شروع کنی توصیه من اینه که از کتاب ریاضی سال اول دبیرستان شروع کن به مطالعه و خیلی آروم برو جلو و عمیق بخون و همه مثالها رو هم خودت یکبار حل کن تمرینات کتاب رو هم حل کن تا خوب مفاهیم رو متوجه بشی اگر مفهوم رو متوجه نشی کتابای دیگه هیچ فایده ای نداره وقتی تمرینات کتاب رو تموم کردی برای تسلط بیشتر میتونی از کتابای کمک آموزشی که مثالهای تشریحی دارن استفاده کنی خب اگر کتاب رو تموم کردی برو سال دوم بعد سوم بعد چهارم تا خوب خوب مفاهیم رو متوجه بشی.
وقتی که مطالب رو بخوبی درک کردی حالا میتونی بری سراغ کتاب تست، در ابتدا باز هم روی آموزشت تاکید کن تست رو به منظور یادگیری بیشتر حل کن سعی کن با حل خودت و پیدا کردن اشکالاتت از روی جواب تشریحی به تدریج بر مباحث تستی هم مسلط بشی وقتی به یه حس اطمینان دست پیدا کردی حالا برو سراغ سرعت در تست زدن و خودت رو محک بزن و سعی کن تا جایی که میتونی به اشکالاتت توجه کنی و اونها را رفع کنی
برای مطالب بیشتر میتونی به https://telegram.me/riazikonkormoshavere بیای.
موفق باشی

----------


## safer1

تمرین روزانه و مداوم و حداقل تعدادی تست هر روز مداوم زده بشه یه تشویقی برای خودتون در نظر بگیرین مثلا اگه تا اخر هفته اینقدر تست زدم  یه جایزه برای خودم میگیرم

----------


## alireza2503

شما یه 10 جلسه کلاس برو با رتبه های زیر 500 گذشته معمولا زیاد نمیگیرن ، تو شهر ما یکی هست هر 2 ساعت 30 تومن میگیره .ازش توی ریاضی فیزیک مشاوره بگیر و سعی کن روش حل مساله ازش یاد بگیری،خیلی وحشتناک تاثیر داره تو حلت

----------


## safer1

اگه با کلاس خصوصی بتونید این دو درس رو جلو ببرین یا یه کلاس مفید چون مجبور به تست زنی میشید مفیدتر هست

----------


## reza16

سلام دوستان تصمیم من برای پشت کنکور موندن تقریبا دیگه قطعی شده ولی هنو یه ترسی دارم که نمیتونم باهاش کنار بیام میدونید من درصدای کارنامه مو میزارم خودتون متوجه میشید *: ادب : 75 عربی : 60 دینی : 60 زبان : 70 ریاضی : 15 فیزیک : 15 زیست : 40 شیمی : 45* من واقعا از پایه خیلی ضعیفم تو ریاضیات و مباحث مربوطه بعد میترسم امسالم نتونم ضعف خودمو تو این درس حل کنم چیکار کنم به نظرتون البته امسال کلا فیزیک و ریاضی در حد دینی هم نخوندم چون همش تو ذهنم مدرسه و معلمو ... اینا میومد تو ذهنم.

----------


## M.NABI.Z

سلام
من تجربی نیستم ولی خداییش ریاضی فیزیک اگه وقت بزاری روش امکان نداره تو کنکور یه درصد خوب تزنی(برعکس خیلی درس ها مثلن شیمی).البته وقت گذاشتن ینی سرعتت هم خوب باشه.چون تو کنکور بحث زمان هم هست .
اول یادبگیرش بعد سرعت و تسلطو ببر بالا.

----------


## Healer

همین که فک میکنی این مشکل همیشگیه خودش یه مشکل بزرگتره  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Dean

داری بهونه میاری کسی که ادبیات 75 میزنه میتونه ریاضی و فیزیک درصد خوبی بزنه ...

----------


## reza16

> سلام
> من تجربی نیستم ولی خداییش ریاضی فیزیک اگه وقت بزاری روش امکان نداره تو کنکور یه درصد خوب تزنی(برعکس خیلی درس ها مثلن شیمی).البته وقت گذاشتن ینی سرعتت هم خوب باشه.چون تو کنکور بحث زمان هم هست .
> اول یادبگیرش بعد سرعت و تسلطو ببر بالا.


خب این یادگیری که شما میگی چطوره چون من ریاضیات دبیرستانو باید از اول بیام بالا برام خیلی سخته که دوباره همه ی اون مباحثو بخونم علاقه ای هم ندارم....اگه داشتم همون سال خودشون میخوندم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## reza16

> همین که فک میکنی این مشکل همیشگیه خودش یه مشکل بزرگتره


میدونی توی بهترین مدرسه درس بخونی و فقط به خاطر این دو درس بری زیر سوال خیلی سخته واقعا درک کردنش شاید برای همه ممکن نباشه....

----------


## reza16

> داری بهونه میاری کسی که ادبیات 75 میزنه میتونه ریاضی و فیزیک درصد خوبی بزنه ...


اصلا اخه اینا کلا باهم فرق دارن چون از اول علاقه به شعر و این چیزا تو خانواده ما بوده همشون انسانی خوندن و اکثرا معلم ادبیاتن ولی استعداد ریاضی نداشتم ....

----------


## baran0098

با این توصیفی که شما میکنی بهتره بری کلاس با یه دبیر سختگیر و خوب

----------


## Dean

> اصلا اخه اینا کلا باهم فرق دارن چون از اول علاقه به شعر و این چیزا تو خانواده ما بوده همشون انسانی خوندن و اکثرا معلم ادبیاتن ولی استعداد ریاضی نداشتم ....


استعداد....خدایا ک چقد من از این کلمه متنفرم ... کلمه ای بی معنی واسه توجیه کارامون ...مطمینی بابا بزرگت انیشتین بود تو هم استعداد ریاضی فیزیک داشتی ؟! :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Healer

> میدونی توی بهترین مدرسه درس بخونی و فقط به خاطر این دو درس بری زیر سوال خیلی سخته واقعا درک کردنش شاید برای همه ممکن نباشه....


بهترین ندرسه بودن هم مهم نیس بهترین بودن خودت مهمه  :Yahoo (1): 
درک کردنو که تو ریاضی شدید درکت می کنم متاسفانه  :Yahoo (21):  
فقط اینکه وقتی آدم میگه یه مشکل همیشگیه مخش دیگه نمیتونه اون درسو پردازش کنه غول دوسر میشه براش  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## reza16

> استعداد....خدایا ک چقد من از این کلمه متنفرم ... کلمه ای بی معنی واسه توجیه کارامون ...مطمینی بابا بزرگت انیشتین بود تو هم استعداد ریاضی فیزیک داشتی ؟!


میدونم ولی اون پس زمینه ای هم که تو ذهنمه اجازه نمیده بهم پیشرفت کنم تو این درس میدونی چون همیشه به عنوان کسی که توی سمپاد درس خونده ولی حتی لگاریتم هم نمیتونه بگیره کوچیک شدم توی کلاس و مدرسه و هزار تا جای دیگه .....

----------


## M.NABI.Z

> خب این یادگیری که شما میگی چطوره چون من ریاضیات دبیرستانو باید از اول بیام بالا برام خیلی سخته که دوباره همه ی اون مباحثو بخونم علاقه ای هم ندارم....اگه داشتم همون سال خودشون میخوندم


قرار نیست که از صفر شرو کنی.درس ها رو که پاس کردی در همین حد زمینه بسه.
در ضمن هر کتابی بخوای بخونی از صفر معمولن شرو کرده .
اگه واقعن بخوای تو کنکور بزنی ریاضی و فیزیک رو ،مطمعن باش میفهمی مطلباشو
اگه هم از رو لجبازی باشه که هیشکی نمیتونه کمکت کنه.

----------


## reza16

> بهترین ندرسه بودن هم مهم نیس بهترین بودن خودت مهمه 
> درک کردنو که تو ریاضی شدید درکت می کنم متاسفانه  
> فقط اینکه وقتی آدم میگه یه مشکل همیشگیه مخش دیگه نمیتونه اون درسو پردازش کنه غول دوسر میشه براش


میدونم من از اول همیشه خواستم بهترین باشم ولی پاشنه اشیل ام بوده این درس...
تجربه ای خودت داری بگو؟
اره فک کنم به خاطره اون هیچجوری نمیتونم برم جلو تو این درس..

----------


## reza16

> قرار نیست که از صفر شرو کنی.درس ها رو که پاس کردی در همین حد زمینه بسه.
> در ضمن هر کتابی بخوای بخونی از صفر معمولن شرو کرده .
> اگه واقعن بخوای تو کنکور بزنی ریاضی و فیزیک رو ،مطمعن باش میفهمی مطلباشو
> اگه هم از رو لجبازی باشه که هیشکی نمیتونه کمکت کنه.


نه واقعا میخام دیگه امسال بیشتر وقتمو بزارم روی این درسا چون امسال تقریبا عمومی ها رو بستم + زیست و شیمی رو فقط این دو تا مونده که فک کنم بتونم از پسش بر بیام فقط نمیدونم از رو چی بخونم که به سطح من بخوره...

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

"من باهوش تر از هیچ کس نیستم فقط برای مسائل پیچیده وقت بیش تری صرف می کنم." اینشتین

ریاضیات و فیزیک یه چیز نیاز  دارن اونم ناامید نشدن و ادامه دادنه، ممکنه یه مساله رو 10 بار اشتباه حل  کنی و بار یازدهم راه حلو بفهمی، درسای زودبازدهی نیستن، با تلاش و صبر،  نزدیکای کنکور نتیجه شون به چشم میاد...

----------


## M.NABI.Z

> نه واقعا میخام دیگه امسال بیشتر وقتمو بزارم روی این درسا چون امسال تقریبا عمومی ها رو بستم + زیست و شیمی رو فقط این دو تا مونده که فک کنم بتونم از پسش بر بیام فقط نمیدونم از رو چی بخونم که به سطح من بخوره...


راستش در مورد ریاضی تجربی بچه های تجربی کمکت کنن.منبعی که از صفر و البته کامل گفته باشه.
ولی در مورد فیزیک فک میکنم مبتکرانو بگیر  ی خوب باشه.منبعیه که خیلی کامل و از مفاهیم ابتدایی همه چیو گفته .چون اینجوری دیگه هم مشکل فهمیدن نداری و  هم چون کامله مشکل چیزی جا انداختن.
گاح هم خوبه ولی فک کنم مبتکران بهتر باشه برات.فقط حوصله داشته باش و زود خسته نشو .رتبه برترا هم اقرار میکنن که یه مبحثو چن بار میخونن تا بفهمن.پس سمج باش برا این دو تا درس
موفق باشی

----------


## reza16

> راستش در مورد ریاضی تجربی بچه های تجربی کمکت کنن.منبعی که از صفر و البته کامل گفته باشه.
> ولی در مورد فیزیک فک میکنم مبتکرانو بگیر  ی خوب باشه.منبعیه که خیلی کامل و از مفاهیم ابتدایی همه چیو گفته .چون اینجوری دیگه هم مشکل فهمیدن نداری و  هم چون کامله مشکل چیزی جا انداختن.
> گاح هم خوبه ولی فک کنم مبتکران بهتر باشه برات.فقط حوصله داشته باش و زود خسته نشو .رتبه برترا هم اقرار میکنن که یه مبحثو چن بار میخونن تا بفهمن.پس سمج باش برا این دو تا درس
> موفق باشی


اتفاقا من برای فیزیک مبتکران داشتم ولی فک کنم حتی لای کتابا رو باز نکردم حیف......
بازم مرسی از راهنمایی ات داداش  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Destiny hope

فکر کنم این حرفی که میزنی در حد یه تلقین تکرایه.خوبه که خودتان میگی روش کار نکردی.پس اگه بخونی بالاخره از اینی که هست بهتر میشه قطعا! :Yahoo (1):

----------


## reza16

> فکر کنم این حرفی که میزنی در حد یه تلقین تکرایه.خوبه که خودتان میگی روش کار نکردی.پس اگه بخونی بالاخره از اینی که هست بهتر میشه قطعا!


اره ولی همون که گفتین این حس تکراری نتونستن خیلی ازار دهنده اس .....

----------


## _Senoritta_

> سلام دوستان تصمیم من برای پشت کنکور موندن تقریبا دیگه قطعی شده ولی هنو یه ترسی دارم که نمیتونم باهاش کنار بیام میدونید من درصدای کارنامه مو میزارم خودتون متوجه میشید *: ادب : 75 عربی : 60 دینی : 60 زبان : 70 ریاضی : 15 فیزیک : 15 زیست : 40 شیمی : 45* من واقعا از پایه خیلی ضعیفم تو ریاضیات و مباحث مربوطه بعد میترسم امسالم نتونم ضعف خودمو تو این درس حل کنم چیکار کنم به نظرتون البته امسال کلا فیزیک و ریاضی در حد دینی هم نخوندم چون همش تو ذهنم مدرسه و معلمو ... اینا میومد تو ذهنم.


خب ببین خودتم داری میگی نخوندی پس اصلا نترس...برای ریاضی ب نظرم اول کتابو کامل بخون بعد کتاب مهر و ماه رو کار کن...برای فیزیکم ب نظرم گاج خ کتاب خوبیه درسنامه هاشو ی دور بخون بعد هر تستی ک زدی رو مو ب مو جواباشو چک کن حتی اونایی ک درست زدی

----------


## reza16

up

----------


## Healer

> میدونم من از اول همیشه خواستم بهترین باشم ولی پاشنه اشیل ام بوده این درس...
> تجربه ای خودت داری بگو؟
> اره فک کنم به خاطره اون هیچجوری نمیتونم برم جلو تو این درس..


من قبلنا با یه کتاب خیلی حجیم مثل خیلی سبز جانع شروع میکردم خوب بود واقعا اما بخاطر حجم بالا تو یه مسئله ناامید میشدم که مثلا ببین چقد ازین پیچیدگیا بازم هست و بیخیال ریاضی میشدم 

بعدا کاری که کردم اول از رو آبی قلم یا خط ویژه که حجم کمتری داشتم میخوندم که هم روند پیشرفتم عالی بود هم اعتماد به نفسم 
بعد اتمام از رو حجیمه میخوندم با این پیش زمینه که نسبتا مسلطم و دیگه اون گیر کردنا اذیتم نمیکرد و خیالم از بقیش راحت بود 

ولی چون این نوع خوندنو فقط رو دو سه فصل امتحان کردم نمیدونم واقعا خوبه یا نه

----------


## daniall

> سلام دوستان تصمیم من برای پشت کنکور موندن تقریبا دیگه قطعی شده ولی هنو یه ترسی دارم که نمیتونم باهاش کنار بیام میدونید من درصدای کارنامه مو میزارم خودتون متوجه میشید *: ادب : 75 عربی : 60 دینی : 60 زبان : 70 ریاضی : 15 فیزیک : 15 زیست : 40 شیمی : 45* من واقعا از پایه خیلی ضعیفم تو ریاضیات و مباحث مربوطه بعد میترسم امسالم نتونم ضعف خودمو تو این درس حل کنم چیکار کنم به نظرتون البته امسال کلا فیزیک و ریاضی در حد دینی هم نخوندم چون همش تو ذهنم مدرسه و معلمو ... اینا میومد تو ذهنم.


با سلام دوست عزیز بخوای می تونم تو فیزیک خیلی کمکت کنم خودم ارشد فیزیک دانشگاه تهرانم اینم ایمیلم:shahryaryou@yahoo.com

----------


## آن شرلی

از درصداتون معلومه که اگه رو درسی وقت بذارین خیلی خوب نتیجه میگیرین . بنظرم بهتره معلم خصوصی داشته باشین . اگر هم فکر میکنین وقت برا اینکه روی هر دو درس کار کنین کمه فقط روی یکیش تمرکز کنین و درصد اونو بکشین بالا ( بستگی داره چ رتبه ای بخواین) البته به شرطی که زیست و شیمی رو عالی بزنین

----------


## ADaM AhaNi

*دوست عزیز این دیالوگ راست کار شماست .این دیالوگ مربوط به یک فیلم است.رزمی کاری سعی در شکستن چوب با دستش دارد . استادش خطاب به او می گوید :*

*این چوب یا باقی اشیا هست که باید از تو بترسند نه تو از انها .
تعجبی نداره که نمی تونی انجامش بدی . چون قبل از شروع نبرد تسلیم شدی.

*

----------


## divarsabz

سلام همشهری...البته نمیدونم تبریزی هستید یا نه..
من سال بعد کنکور دارم و تو این دوتا درس عین شما هستم.............
من الان یه مدتی فیزیک رو از از میکرو میخونم و تست میزنم.......الان دیگه ارزومه که همه تستای فیزیک از حرکت باشه....... :Yahoo (20): البته من کلاس میرم....
ریاضی رو هم که فقط مهروماه تونست منو نجات بده........

----------


## divarsabz

> میدونی توی بهترین مدرسه درس بخونی و فقط به خاطر این دو درس بری زیر سوال خیلی سخته واقعا درک کردنش شاید برای همه ممکن نباشه....


منم تو مدرسه ای درس میخونم که وقتی اسمشو میگم همه میگن عالیه........در حالیکه واقعیت یه چیز دیگس.........

----------


## Dr ahmad

با توجه به درصدات توی درس های دیگه میتونم بگم اگه رو ریاضی فیزیک به اندازه کافی وقت بزاری و دیگه به خودت تلقین نکنی که من نمیتونم و نمیشه مطمئن باش نتیجه خوبی میگیری. وقتی به خودت میگی من نمیتونم ریاضی یاد بگیرم  واقعا چیزی یاد نمیگیری چون تسلیم شدی.برای اینکه تسلطت تو این 2 درس بیشتر بشه من پیشنهاد میکنم کلاس خصوصی بری.برای ریاضی میتونی از کتاب مهر و ماه و30 سال قلم چی استفاده کنی برای فیزیک هم گاج نقره ای کتاب خوبیه. :Yahoo (8): ((موفق باشی)) :Yahoo (8):

----------


## reza16

> سلام همشهری...البته نمیدونم تبریزی هستید یا نه..
> من سال بعد کنکور دارم و تو این دوتا درس عین شما هستم.............
> من الان یه مدتی فیزیک رو از از میکرو میخونم و تست میزنم.......الان دیگه ارزومه که همه تستای فیزیک از حرکت باشه.......البته من کلاس میرم....
> ریاضی رو هم که فقط مهروماه تونست منو نجات بده........


مرسی نه من تبریزی نیستم.....
شما امسال کنکور میدیدن .... خیلی خوب کار کنین روی اینا می بیند که چیکار کردن با من درس عبرتی باشه برای شما.....
مرسی از راهنمایی... :Yahoo (1):

----------


## zamina

متاسفانه   در درس   فیزیک  که در کتاب ما تحت عنوان فیزیک و ازمایشگاه است یعنی دانش اموز  در ازمایشگاه  مفاهیم را بیامو زد  اما به دلیل  کمبود امکانات در بعضی مدارس و هم چنین تدریس ضعیف بعضی ا ز  معلمان  همه ی این ها دست به دست هم میدهند  تا دانش اموز ا ز  فیزیک  لذت نبرد  و به صرف این که فیزیک را باید پاس کند به  شیوه ی  حفظی میخواند و همین دانش امو ز وقتی که کنکوری شود از فیزیک یک غول ترسناک  میسازد  و  نتیجه اش  اعتماد به نفس پایین در این درس است که منجر از عدم نتیجه گیری  در کنکور میانجامد  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Samariii

ببخشید یه سوال داشتم اینکه من فیزیکو که میخونم ولی تو ازمونا نمیتونم بزنم تستاشو و درصدم خوب نمیشه برای ریاضیم همینطوره. نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم.

----------


## Samariii

کسی نمیدونه؟؟؟

----------


## mohammad ft

سلام منم مشکل داشتم تو ریاضی فیلمای منتظریو دیدم درصدام خ فرق کرد خدا پدرشو بیامرزه .

----------


## MOAZIZ

> ببخشید یه سوال داشتم اینکه من فیزیکو که میخونم ولی تو ازمونا نمیتونم بزنم تستاشو و درصدم خوب نمیشه برای ریاضیم همینطوره. نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم.


شاید کم مطالعه میکنی برای این درسا باید بیشترین ساعت مطالعه رو داشته باشی 
تخصصیه دیگه :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Samariii

> سلام منم مشکل داشتم تو ریاضی فیلمای منتظریو دیدم درصدام خ فرق کرد خدا پدرشو بیامرزه .



از کجا دیدین فیلماشو؟

----------


## mohammad ft

> از کجا دیدین فیلماشو؟


وا خریدم دیگ خب

----------

